# Instrumental completion of the Choral Symphony



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Researchers in Austria have discovered the manuscript of an instrumental completion of Beethoven's Ninth Symphony, the "Choral." It was known that Beethoven had suggested to composer Carl Czerny his intention to replace the choral finale to the symphony with a purely instrumental movement, but there was no evidence that he had even begun such a finale, much less carried it to completion.

The manuscript, found in the archives of the Austrian National Library, had been misfiled and overlooked for almost two hundred years. Experts say it is complete and legible, with a duration of about 25 minutes. Conductors and orchestras worldwide are expected to offer early performances.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

OMG Ken that is great news!!!

Do you have a link to the news article?

And 25 minutes... wow that's longer than I expected. I had thought that Beethoven had in mind the theme for the A minor quartet finale as the main theme for the 9th symphony instrumental version finale.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I'll take that, a choral finale to Bruckner's 9th, more of Sibelius 8th; and a diet coke.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

I just realized I'm the dumbest person in the world.

Happy April, kids.


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I'll take that, a choral finale to Bruckner's 9th, more of Sibelius 8th; and a diet coke.


Would Sir like fries with that.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

I seem to remember a reference in Swafford's recent biography to Beethoven considering the replacement of the choral finale, so this sounds very interesting. However he does go on to say that he moved on to other symphonic projects, one of which seems to have been in the form of very rough sketches, so perhaps he decided not to pursue this replacement any further and After all, the intention to set Schiller's verse had been in the composer's mind for a very long time; it's difficult to see how he could turn his back on what he had finally achieved.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Researchers in Austria have discovered the manuscript of an instrumental completion of Beethoven's Ninth Symphony, the "Choral." It was known that Beethoven had suggested to composer Carl Czerny his intention to replace the choral finale to the symphony with a purely instrumental movement, but there was no evidence that he had even begun such a finale, much less carried it to completion.
> 
> The manuscript, found in the archives of the Austrian National Library, had been misfiled and overlooked for almost two hundred years. Experts say it is complete and legible, with a duration of about 25 minutes. Conductors and orchestras worldwide are expected to offer early performances.


Are these the same researchers who found that Beethoven had also turned the Pastoral Symphony into an Opera shortly before his death


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes indeed. And Beethoven also arranged one of his late quartets for four heckelphones -- a revolutionary and forward-looking effort since that instrument wouldn't be invented for many years.

He considered doing another for jeckelphones, but good taste prevailed for a change.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Researchers in Austria have discovered the manuscript of an instrumental completion of Beethoven's Ninth Symphony, the "Choral." It was known that Beethoven had suggested to composer Carl Czerny his intention to replace the choral finale to the symphony with a purely instrumental movement, but there was no evidence that he had even begun such a finale, much less carried it to completion.
> 
> The manuscript, found in the archives of the Austrian National Library, had been misfiled and overlooked for almost two hundred years. Experts say it is complete and legible, with a duration of about 25 minutes. Conductors and orchestras worldwide are expected to offer early performances.


Nice try! Happy April Fools to you too!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Damn. I actually made it all the way to dinner time without something like this happening.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2015)

SeptimalTritone said:


> I just realized I'm the dumbest person in the world.
> 
> Happy April, kids.


Don't be too hard on yourself! I allowed myself a moment's excitement over Sibelius' 8th.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Researchers in Austria have discovered the manuscript of an instrumental completion of Beethoven's Ninth Symphony, the "Choral." It was known that Beethoven had suggested to composer Carl Czerny his intention to replace the choral finale to the symphony with a purely instrumental movement, but there was no evidence that he had even begun such a finale, much less carried it to completion.
> 
> The manuscript, found in the archives of the Austrian National Library, had been misfiled and overlooked for almost two hundred years. Experts say it is complete and legible, with a duration of about 25 minutes. Conductors and orchestras worldwide are expected to offer early performances.


This is astounding news. I looke forward to a good period instrument performance recording of it.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

A rather cleverer|April 1 than some: after all, LvB did contemplate replacing the choral finale.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Just thinking, on the topic of an instrumental finale of the 9th: couldn't one just integrate the choral and soloist parts into the orchestra? Surely it's been done?


----------

